# Fivepawns Mixology Edition.



## TylerD (6/2/14)

https://fivepawns.com/product-category/mixology-edition-mmxiv/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/2/14)

Yip spoke to them long ago already  they told us straight that south africa is last on the list so e will only get it around end of march

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (6/2/14)

https://fivepawns.com/shop/castle-long/

sounds yummy


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/2/14)

Im sure you will be able to gwt some before the rest of us @Tom 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (6/2/14)

Sounds fabulous! Can't wait to try.

I really do appreciate the subtle finer tastes and the descriptions, but sometimes it makes it hard to know what the dominant flavour is just by reading the description.

We need a simple translation

Here is my simple translation of the 5Pawns I have:
- Bowdens Mate - Peppermint Crisp
- Grandmaster - nut
- Queenside - orange
- Gambit - apple pie

Obviously they are more complex than that - but this is the one word version

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/2/14)

Lol love that silver  speaking to them as we speak to see if we cant get a few samples in the meantime just to wet everyone's appetites 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/2/14)

Ha, that would be a win. 
Tantalise our taste buds and then make us wait!
The art of sales 
You guys are good...

LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Sounds fabulous! Can't wait to try.
> 
> I really do appreciate the subtle finer tastes and the descriptions, but sometimes it makes it hard to know what the dominant flavour is just by reading the description.
> 
> ...


I only see 4 pawns?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/2/14)

Theres 5 @Matthee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/2/14)

Matthee said:


> I only see 4 pawns?



You are right @Matthee i only bought 4 of the 5. I gave absolute pin a miss since i didnt like the taste when i tried it.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/2/14)

oh oooopsie  blonde moment right there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (7/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> You are right @Matthee i only bought 4 of the 5. I gave absolute pin a miss since i didnt like the taste when i tried it.


Yeah, I know, but could you distill a dominant flavour from your tasting of absolute pin for your simple translation guide? I presume not, otherwise you would have added it.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/2/14)

My simplified answer would be absinthe

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Yeah, I know, but could you distill a dominant flavour from your tasting of absolute pin for your simple translation guide? I presume not, otherwise you would have added it.



Not really @Matthee. I know its absinthe but that word does very little for my brain to jog my taste memory of a particular taste. I just vaped it a few times and put it straight down. So i cant really say i know what the flavour was. I cant remember actually.

Once again an amazing display of how subjective taste is. I didnt like absolute pin at all and i read somewhere else on the forum that @Smokyg LOVES it and would vape it all day.


----------



## Rowan Francis (9/2/14)

absolute pin - absinth = liquorice

Reactions: Like 1


----------

